# Series 2 TiVo with a Scientific Atlanta HD box?



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm really tempted to get my parents a TiVo with the $50 AR offer at TiVo.com, but wanted to confirm that it would work with their cable box.

They're using Time Warner cable and have a Scientific Atlanta HDTV cable box. Obviously, it can't record the HD channels, but wondering if it would be able to control it ok.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It should, so long as it is the SA 3250HD.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

I can confirm that my Series 1 TiVo works with my SA3250HD. It also worked with my SA8000 (not HD), but one would assume that it would work with the SA8000HD as well, but everyone knows what happens when you assume...


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

You should be even more tempted to get your parents a DIRECTV/TiVo combo unit for $79 so they can get rid of that awful cableTV service.


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

I've always wanted them to go back to DirecTV. They had DirecTV at their old place and had bad reception when the trees were full in the spring/summer. They've never gotten that bad taste out of their mouth.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds like the dish at the old place needed to be re-aligned or mounted in a different location. Get them a DIRECTV system for their new location. They'll luv you for it. They're no doubt paying way to much for the cabletv service they have now.

If they still don't want to switch to DIRECTV tell them they must be senile and that you'll put them in an old folks home.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keefer37 _
> *I've always wanted them to go back to DirecTV. They had DirecTV at their old place and had bad reception when the trees were full in the spring/summer. They've never gotten that bad taste out of their mouth. *


Though off subject-and ranting for no reason but--- Everybody I speak with tells me to go satellite.

I guess Im just a young fool they wont budge but I have tried dish at 3 locations and none have been acceptable.

People from this forum _no names mentioned_ just do not believe you can be happy with cable and not interested in sat. I guess its an on going debate (and well should be) but I have to say I have received over 150 post replies asking me to go satellite and then badgering me when I tell them its just not right for me.

Btw-- Tried satellite in Ipswich, MA- Haverhill, MA- Salem, MA
Friends have had it and got rid of it in Lexington, MA- Arlington, MA- Newburyport, MA

Must have been the installer though right..lol!


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by markandjenn _
> *It also worked with my SA8000 (not HD), but one would assume that it would work with the SA8000HD as well, but everyone knows what happens when you assume... *


 Really? I thought some had posted that the SA8000 or SA8000HD _didn't_ work with TiVo. If it does work, does it use the standard SA IR codes?

I would appreciate it if you would double-check and post to the Cable/Satellite Box Compatibility & Codes List with a definitive answer on whether or not TiVo works with the SA8000.

Thanks!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The SA8000HD doesn't output through both HD and SD outputs simultaneously. You've have to disable the HD output to use it with the Tivo.

Even in SD (480i) only mode, the SA8000HD doesn't output a 480i signal to s-video and composite in some versions of the software. It will always output these signals to component, though, so worst case, you buy some sort of 480i component -> s-video converter.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

Charles,

I did indeed have the SA8000 and it did work. I returned it when the SA3250HD became available. I will, however, be returning the 3250HD for the 8000, as my TV does a bad job at decoding HD signals (it was a first generation HDTV-capable TV).


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I would think that the problem with the SA8000 is if it ends up in a screen that can not be cleared by a simple channel screen. This is more likely to happen if you are using the box's DVR functions.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks for all the SA8000 info. I've added that info (with credits) to the compatibility list. I would still like to get the IR code if someone can figure it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Thanks for all the SA8000 info. I've added that info (with credits) to the compatibility list. I would still like to get the IR code if someone can figure it out.
> 
> Thanks again. *


Has anyone successfully used the IR Blasters with a SA 4200HD?

Has anyone tried to simutaneously use the component outputs with the S-Video output?

Is the serial port on the back of the unit only for use with SA "blasters"?

Thanks


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

You can not use s-Video or compose output on 8000HD only the compnent works. This is from Time Warner in New York city.I tried all kind of ways to get TIVO to work.I could not do it


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel35 _
> *You can not use s-Video or compose output on 8000HD only the compnent works. This is from Time Warner in New York city.I tried all kind of ways to get TIVO to work.I could not do it *


No clue about your particular cable operator / box / software version ... but this is certainly not accurate for all 8000HDs.

On my 8000HD, and on most versions of the SARA software ... specifically v.1.83.4.a8 (Cox, Fairfax) ... there's an 'SD Mode' which fully enables SVideo, composite, and coax all the time. All content, all functionality, etc. are all available. Fully usable with Tivo ...

1. Make sure cabling is hooked up appropriately. Run component to your TV. Run SVideo (if you've got it), composite, or coax to the TV/Tivo. Don't use composite from the 'Out to VCR' outputs ... use the standard 'Out to TV' composite outputs (which is actually one of the component connectors so that probably won't be usefull in this example).

To switch to 'SD Mode':
1. Turn on TV/Tivo
2. Make sure TV/Tivo is on the correct input (SVideo, composite, or Ch. 3 if using coax)
3. Tun off 8000HD
4. Press Guide and Info at the same time on the box.
5. Note - if you've got your TV on the component input, you'll see a message box with something to the effect of "Currently in HD Mode, press [A] to continue" ... don't press anything (but switch TV/Tivo to appropriate input ... SVideo, composite, or Ch. 3).
5. Wait ...
6. Wait ...
7. You'll eventually see a message (on the TV/Tivo) "Currently in SD Mode, press [A] to continue". 
8. Press [A] to use 'SD Mode'
9. If you've got your TV on component input, the display will be black/white/fuzzy. This is normal because the top composite output will be active.
10. Turn box on ... you're good to go. SVideo, composite, and coax will all always be active. It's just like running a normal SciAtl 8000 (SD).

To switch to back to 'HD Mode':
1. Turn on TV/Tivo
2. Make sure TV is on the correct input (component)
3. Turn off 8000HD
4. Press Guide and Info at the same time on the box.
5. Note - You'll see a message box with something to the effect of "Currently in SD Mode, press [A] to continue" ... don't press anything. On component input the message will be black/white/fuzzy. On SVideo, composite, or coax ... the message will be clear.
6. Don't press anything yet
7. Wait ...
8. Wait ...
9. You'll eventually see a clear message (via component) "Currently in HD Mode, press [A] to continue". Via SVideo, composite, or coax ... you wouldn't see anything.
10. Press [A] to use 'HD Mode'

You're now in the 'HDTV Setup Wizard' (which you can exit out of ... press exit or turn box on). But ... it's good to know and described here (with several errors / ommissions / things not applicable to your software):
http://www.scientificatlanta.com/explorerclub/getting_started/4003114B.pdf

11. Turn box on ... you're good to go

Notes:
1. Exact details may vary with exact software / version. I've heard later versions of SARA have potentially 'disabled' the wizard used above ... but I can only confirm the software I have. No clue if this works with Passport.

2. There's also feedback on the front panel LED which would allow you to switch modes w/o looking at the screen. I forget exactly what it is (I think 'HD' and 'SD) ... but ... you may want to make a note of that if you're going to do this often.

3. I think there's a shorter way of doing this using a specific combination of buttons on the front of the box ... but I forget the details at the moment.

4. When in 'HD Mode', SVideo, Coax output, and the 'Out To VCR' composite outputs are active when using PIP and 'Save To VCR'. For some this isn't helpfull (can't ff/rw/list/etc ... wouldn't work well with Tivo) ... but it's good to know. For example, it'd be a way to dump a show to a Tivo (in the background) while watching something else on the 8000HD. An HD source + TivoToGo ... you could actually make some pretty good-looking DVDs.

5. 'SD Mode' is DIFFERENT from being in 'HD Mode' with output format set to 480i. In 'SD mode' ... SVideo, composite, and coax are always active. In 'HD Mode' at 480i ... component is output at 480i ... but SVideo, composite, and coax are NOT active.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dt_dc _
> *
> 5. 'SD Mode' is DIFFERENT from being in 'HD Mode' with output format set to 480i. In 'SD mode' ... SVideo, composite, and coax are always active. In 'HD Mode' at 480i ... component is output at 480i ... but SVideo, composite, and coax are NOT active. *


But this does mean that you have to manually set your box back to HD mode in order to record an HD show, right? Or can you have the box in SD mode - so that Tivo can record from Svideo or composite - and still record HD versions of shows, for viewing later?

As far as I can tell, this setup is a step backwards from what the 3100HD (non DVR) does - all outputs are active, except when an HD channel is selected... then the SD outputs go blank. It looks like the 8300HD DVR also does this, but the 8000HD doesn't.

Bummer.

I was told today that only the 8000HD is available from TWC in NYC.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ehagberg _
> *But this does mean that you have to manually set your box back to HD mode in order to record an HD show, right?*


No. The 8000HD will happily record HD content when in 'SD Mode'. It will even play it back (and output) HD content ... in SD over the regular outputs. You just need to be in 'HD Mode' to actually watch HD content ... in HD.


> _Originally posted by ehagberg _
> *Or can you have the box in SD mode - so that Tivo can record from Svideo or composite - and still record HD versions of shows, for viewing later?*


Exactly.


> _Originally posted by ehagberg _
> *As far as I can tell, this setup is a step backwards from what the 3100HD (non DVR) does - all outputs are active, except when an HD channel is selected... then the SD outputs go blank.*


They're each goofy in their own ways. I also don't like how the 3100HD is locked in to 1080i via component ... or the lack of DVI. The 3250HD (with appropriate software) fixes many of these issues ...

Personally, I've hooked my SA Tivo up via coax and use it only for analog channels. That's what works best for me. But I did want to point out that is is POSSIBLE to use a Tivo with an 8000HD ... and what's required to do so.

As always ... exact software / version / cable system / etc. can lead to different results. I'm on Cox Fairfax SARA 1.83.4.a8.


----------



## mattboom (Dec 29, 2004)

One thing no one is talking about is the fact that the SA8000 turns itself off every night. It has an power save feature that turns it off at 1 a.m. each night and it stays off until you turn it back on.
If it's off, the Tivo can't change the channel or turn the box on, so that means a lot of missed shows.

Matt


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mattboom _
> *One thing no one is talking about is the fact that the SA8000 turns itself off every night.*


Good point.

v 1.83.4.a8 was the first software version I had with this "feature". Previous versions didn't do this. Hadn't thought about what this would cause.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dt_dc _
> *Good point.
> 
> v 1.83.4.a8 was the first software version I had with this "feature". Previous versions didn't do this. Hadn't thought about what this would cause. *


 Thanks for this news. This certainly wasn't the case before; else we would have seen posts about it.

If this problem is affecting all SA8000 owners now, please post here to let me know. If the problem is indeed widespread, I'll add a warning to the SA8000 entry in the Cable/Satellite Box Compatibility & Codes List.

There's no way to turn off this "feature", I take it? What if you schedule the SA8000 to make a recording at 1am?


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Is there no way to make the SA8000 turn itself back on at a predefined time (like at 1:01am)? Even the SA2000 has that functionality.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ehagberg _
> *Is there no way to make the SA8000 turn itself back on at a predefined time (like at 1:01am)? Even the SA2000 has that functionality. *


 Good point, ehagberg. The SA3100 and SA3000 and can turn themselves on once a day, too.

Also, the newer firmware on some Scientific Atlanta Explorer boxes lets you set an option that tells the box to turn on when it gets a channel change. Set it if you have that option.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

The Auto-shutoff is on all SciAtl DVRs (8000, 8000HD, 8300, 8300HD, etc) running SARA after a certain software version. Don't know the exact version ... but I seem to remeber it first getting rolled out / mentioned in May / June.

The Auto-shutoff is for a certain time-frame ... 1:00 AM - 5:00 AM (or something like that ... maybe 6:00 AM). The box will turn off after a certain period of time with no activity.

So, you could set a "wake-up" timer (the DVRs have this standard SARA feature) for 1:01 AM ... but that won't do any good because after a certain period of inactivity ... the box will turn off.

The SciAtl DVRs still record even when they're "off" (just like Tivo) ... they just don't output any video (just like Tivo).

Yes, the "turn on for channel change" would probably fix this ... don't have that feature with my software.


----------



## sc2nc (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by markandjenn _
> *I can confirm that my Series 1 TiVo works with my SA3250HD. It also worked with my SA8000 (not HD), but one would assume that it would work with the SA8000HD as well, but everyone knows what happens when you assume... *


Just browsing, and I don't know how old this thread is, but had to answer. I was disappointed to find out that all of the really neat outputs on the SA 8000HD (S-video, "VCR archive," digital audio) except the Component Video and L/R audio are not functional at this time. No "off loading." Get the DVR version of the SA box, and watch it while you can.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mahermusic _
> *Yes, so they can go with the even worse directTV that craps out every time it rains. *


My DirecTV doesn't do this... perhaps someone allowed children or a drunkard to install their DirecTV.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dt_dc _
> *No clue about your particular cable operator / box / software version ... but this is certainly not accurate for all 8000HDs.
> 
> On my 8000HD, and on most versions of the SARA software ... specifically v.1.83.4.a8 (Cox, Fairfax) ... there's an 'SD Mode' which fully enables SVideo, composite, and coax all the time. All content, all functionality, etc. are all available. Fully usable with Tivo ...
> ...


 In York city Time warner 8000HD box will not do that. IT runs on passport. In the manual it says s video and others are for future use


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel35 _
> *In York city Time warner 8000HD box will not do that. IT runs on passport.*


As always with the cable boxes ... YMMV with your particular cable company / software / vendor / version.


> Exact details may vary with exact software / version. I've heard later versions of SARA have potentially 'disabled' the wizard used above ... but I can only confirm the software I have. No clue if this works with Passport.


----------



## preachermanx (Jan 25, 2005)

Is there an IR code or way to make either serial or IR work with this box? Using a Pioneer 810 TiVo/2.. I tried all the standard IR combo's and none seemed to work. 

Thanks for the assistnace.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by preachermanx _
> *Is there an IR code or way to make either serial or IR work with this box? Using a Pioneer 810 TiVo/2.. I tried all the standard IR combo's and none seemed to work.*


 People have reported in the compatibility list that it does work but not what IR code they used. Also beware the reports about the auto-shutoff and HD/SD output.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok here goes. I have a Scientific Atlanta 4200HD digital cable box, a surround sound receiver, and a series2 Tivo. Is there a way to get them all to work together correctly? I currently have the Tivo hooked to the receiver's Input 1, and the receiver hooked to the TV's input 1. So as long as both are set on Input 1, or Line 1, I can ge Tivo on-screen, which brings me to another problem. The Tivo doesn't change the channel. The digits on the SA4200HD box change, but on-screen, there's no change. Which essentially means that the Tivo is always on the same channel, so if it records anything, it doesn't seem to realize that the channel isn't actually changing. This essentially makes the Tivo useless. The SA4200HD is hooked to the TV through the Component cables, so that all works fine. But I still have to switch to both Input 1's in order to see the Tivo stuff on-screen, but then I have the problem I mentioned above. Any ideas at all about this? I've tried seemingly every configuration..to no avail. I'm stumped...


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone ???


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

JoeyImage said:


> The digits on the SA4200HD box change, but on-screen, there's no change.


Sounds like the Tivo isn't sending the enter key after a channel change and the cable box is expecting it ...

See:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1033.htm?

Step 3 (Satellite Box Enter Key screen) ... set this to yes. See if that works.

I dunno the 4200HD but ... there also might be a setting on the 4200HD so it makes a channel change without the enter key being sent.

So ... my guess is ... you need to either 1) tell tell the Tivo to send Enter after channel change or 2) tell the cable box to perform a channel change even if it doesn't receive Enter

Oh ... or it might be sending the wrong enter key. If the above doesn't work try one of the other Scientific Atlanta codes.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

dt_dc said:


> Sounds like the Tivo isn't sending the enter key after a channel change and the cable box is expecting it ...
> 
> See:
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1033.htm?
> ...


No dice. Like I said earlier, the TV and receiver have to be set to Input 1 in order to see my Tivo on-screen. However in order to see cable on-screen I have to have th TV set for Input Component. During the Tivo tests the channel changes fine, but I don't see it. However if I switch over to Component I notice that the channel has in fact changed. This is why I feel that the Tivo is now useless. I'm also not sure I'm really explaining my problem correctly.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

JoeyImage said:


> I'm also not sure I'm really explaining my problem correctly.


Ahh ... re-read your posts ... no, I think you're explaining yourself just fine ... I just didn't hear you very well.

How do you have the 4200HD hooked up to the Tivo? Composite? SVideo? RF (coax)? It sounds like the 4200HD isn't sending a video signal to the Tivo for some (or all) channels via the connection your using ... for some (or all) channels, it's only sending video via component ...


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

dt_dc said:


> Ahh ... re-read your posts ... no, I think you're explaining yourself just fine ... I just didn't hear you very well.
> 
> How do you have the 4200HD hooked up to the Tivo? Composite? SVideo? RF (coax)? It sounds like the 4200HD isn't sending a video signal to the Tivo for some (or all) channels via the connection your using ... for some (or all) channels, it's only sending video via component ...


My setp looks like this: cable coax from wall ---> Tivo ---> 4200HD. The composite cables are used to display HD channels. I have a Tivo, 4200HD and a surround sound receiver. The setup of the whole thing looks like this:

coax from wall ---> Tivo ---> 4200HD ---> surround sound.

That's where the coax's end. They're connected to INPUT on the surround sound receiver coming from the 4200HD, but I don't have a coax on the receivers output. Someone else mentioned a setup with a splitter right from the wall where one coax goes through all the machines like I have it, and the other either went to Tivo then directly to the TV, or just to the TV (I forget which exactly it was). Maybe this would help me as well?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

JoeyImage said:


> My setp looks like this: cable coax from wall ---> Tivo ---> 4200HD. The composite cables are used to display HD channels. I have a Tivo, 4200HD and a surround sound receiver. The setup of the whole thing looks like this:
> 
> coax from wall ---> Tivo ---> 4200HD ---> surround sound.
> 
> That's where the coax's end. They're connected to INPUT on the surround sound receiver coming from the 4200HD, but I don't have a coax on the receivers output. Someone else mentioned a setup with a splitter right from the wall where one coax goes through all the machines like I have it, and the other either went to Tivo then directly to the TV, or just to the TV (I forget which exactly it was). Maybe this would help me as well?


I may not be understanding what you are trying to accomplish, so let me know if I'm off base 

It sounds like part of the problem is that you are feeding the TiVo multiple input signals. One from the coax, which I am assuming is the feed from the cable company, *and* the output from the 4200HD.

You have to choose which device you would like to use as a tuner, and then disconnect the cable feed to the other device. Keep in mind that you need to down convert the signal from the 4200HD, as the TiVo does not support HD. This can be accomplished using the 4200HD menus, and/or by using the *composite* outputs on the 4200HD.

Alternatively, you can use the TiVo and the 4200HD as independent devices, but the hookup would be different than described below.

Basically. it boils down to this:

1) Remove the cable feed going into the TiVo.

2) Run the coax cable feed to the 4200HD.

3) From the 4200HD, run composite or RF out to the TiVo.

4) From the TiVo, run composite cables to the receiver.

5) Connect the receiver to the TV.

6) Make sure the TiVo is setup to use the inputs that actually have cables hooked up to them.

7) Use the IR blaster as described in the instructions included with the TiVo.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I may not be understanding what you are trying to accomplish, so let me know if I'm off base
> 
> It sounds like part of the problem is that you are feeding the TiVo multiple input signals. One from the coax, which I am assuming is the feed from the cable company, *and* the output from the 4200HD.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm gonna try that setup later on today. Also, one more question, I got a 64-inch HD TV yesterday that has its' own TV Guide grid, and its' own IR blasters..I'm probably not going to hook them up since they're only for the TV guide grid, but, if I did, would they interfere with Tivo's IR's, or are they 2 seperate frequency signals so I could, in essence, have both sets of IR's connected simultaneously and not have a problem?

Also, using your configuration setup, will I still see HD TV while watching live TV? I understand I won't see HD through the Tivo, but how can I accomplish this? I'd hate to have an HD cable box and TV, then not be able to watch HD programming actually IN hd.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

JoeyImage said:


> Ok, I'm gonna try that setup later on today. Also, one more question, I got a 64-inch HD TV yesterday that has its' own TV Guide grid, and its' own IR blasters..I'm probably not going to hook them up since they're only for the TV guide grid, but, if I did, would they interfere with Tivo's IR's, or are they 2 seperate frequency signals so I could, in essence, have both sets of IR's connected simultaneously and not have a problem?
> 
> Also, using your configuration setup, will I still see HD TV while watching live TV? I understand I won't see HD through the Tivo, but how can I accomplish this? I'd hate to have an HD cable box and TV, then not be able to watch HD programming actually IN hd.


What cable provider do you have? You have to verify if the second set of outputs is active on the 4200HD. What brand and model receiver do you have?

You have to add another set of cables, out of the 4200HD, and use a second input on the receiver to view HD. . Then you can run component cables to the TV to view HD. The drawback to this is that whenever you change the channel to view live TV the TiVo will change too. If you are recording something, it will be a mess.

Separate devices is probably best, but that will limit what you can record on the TiVo. I'm running out the door now, and I won't be able to post back until late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> What cable provider do you have? You have to verify if the second set of outputs is active on the 4200HD. What brand and model receiver do you have?
> 
> You have to add another set of cables, out of the 4200HD, and use a second input on the receiver to view HD. . Then you can run component cables to the TV to view HD. The drawback to this is that whenever you change the channel to view live TV the TiVo will change too. If you are recording something, it will be a mess.
> 
> Separate devices is probably best, but that will limit what you can record on the TiVo. I'm running out the door now, and I won't be able to post back until late tonight or tomorrow.


Cablevision of New Jersey, the receiver is a GoVideo combo machine. I'm not sure of the model, I'd have to check when I get to my girlfriends' house (it's her stuff I'm trying to set up).


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=292078

Very happy!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

JoeyImage said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=292078
> 
> Very happy!


Cool


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

JoeyImage said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=292078
> 
> Very happy!


Cool ... glad you got everything working.

One other thing I'd suggest (in case you haven't done it yet) ... if the 4200HD has an "Power: On With Channel Change" option ... set it. Rather usefull setting on the SciAtl boxes for Tivo users ... it'll turn the box on when it gets a channel change. So, it the power has gone off, or the box reboots for some reason, or for any reason turns off ... the Tivo will turn it back on by requesting a channel change and you won't miss any recordings.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

dt_dc said:


> Cool ... glad you got everything working.
> 
> One other thing I'd suggest (in case you haven't done it yet) ... if the 4200HD has an "Power: On With Channel Change" option ... set it. Rather usefull setting on the SciAtl boxes for Tivo users ... it'll turn the box on when it gets a channel change. So, it the power has gone off, or the box reboots for some reason, or for any reason turns off ... the Tivo will turn it back on by requesting a channel change and you won't miss any recordings.


oh damn..lol..wish I knew that all along. My Tivo at home has missed countless recordings due to power outages. Thank you


----------



## smstevens88 (Apr 5, 2006)

I've had no IR sucess with the 8300. Get a code that works for a day or so and then its gone and whatever software update that came along renders it inoperable.


----------

